# Can a horse trailer be registered in a minors name??????



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I am paying for my first horse trailer and want to know if this is possible. 17 years old btw.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it can- not 100% sure but fairly sure you can


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

As long as you have a license, you can have it registered in your name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

At least in NC, you can have it titled/registered in your name if you are a minor, but you want to check with your insurance company to see if this could cause any problems for you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It might vary from state to state but I had one at your age


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You are asking at the wrong place actually. Call the transportation department for your state and the insurance company to get the correct answers and how to proceed if you can do it.


----------

